# Shrimp Gallery from Ebi-ken: MananaP



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

S quality PRL (MananaP lineage)









OEBT bred in LOW pH

















TB =)

























Other Specialty Shrimps


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow very nice shrimp. Great close ups too. I need to get a nice macro cam. Makes the detail show so wel


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Frank, thanks for sharing. The Tibees look pretty nice and it seems the gene is pretty stable. Share more pictures of these nice shrimps more often please ;-) Also, would love to see more pics of MananaP's white leg Mosuras too.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

randy said:


> Frank, thanks for sharing. The Tibees look pretty nice and it seems the gene is pretty stable. Share more pictures of these nice shrimps more often please ;-) Also, would love to see more pics of MananaP's white leg Mosuras too.


Time is always an issue.... white legs is the one shrimp pic I didn't take a picture of =/


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Wicked photo!

May I ask what equipments did you used and how you took those photos?


----------

